# IDC 580 String Trimmer Clutch removal



## frammis7 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a similar problem as Low Bowtie had in this post (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152150). 

The starter ratchet is stripped and I need to take the whole unit apart to get to it. I made my own torx driver to get the clutch plate (wheel?) off, but once I got that part off, the puzzle continues - I now see no way to remove the clutch itself so I can get to the starter ratchet. 

Is the clutch screwed onto the drive shaft? 
Or is it simply pressed onto the drive shaft? 

In either case, I don't want to apply too much pressure...

Does anyone out there have the answer?

Thanks in advance if you do...
frammis7


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is screwed on to the shaft. Just use a screwdriver and hammer to whack it loose. Screws off in the direction of a normal screw (right hand thread).


----------



## frammis7 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Much appreciated.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

carful not to knock the spring off........they are a pain to put back on


----------

